# Any guess on gender???



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Here are some pics of my babies. Any help on sex would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

All pullets (hens) I think...


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Look like pullets to me.. How old are they?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

The first one.. Assuming its a buff brahma looks like a rooster. A friend and I each got one and as they matured hers looked like yours. At 14 weeks it was def a roo..


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

They are fairly young, but I would say hen also. The Barred Rock is definitely a hen. The BR roosters are a brighter
lighter black & white.


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

They are about 6 to 7 weeks old. And yes the first one is a buff brahma. Thx everyone for your advice!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Hens. (pullets)
-ReTIRED-


----------

